# I am going to Barcelona: Can anyone tell me some must-see attractions?



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, I am going to Barcelona, Spain on January 6-10. I am going to stay on a hotel in the northern part of the city. Can anyone tell me some must-see attractions that I should visit? I am trying to compile an itinerary for the trip. Any places off the tourist path that I should visit??? Any place famous among the locals??? 
Can you give me some advice???

Where I want to go::


-1 or 2 Art Museums
-Notable skyscrapers, odd looking buildings
-2-3 Museums about Barcelona, anything else 
-Good Restaurants
-Good forms of transportation. I plan on not using a taxi. 
-Churches (Notables) Is the Sagrada Familia worth going to???
-Fountains, squares, monuments, etc.
-Good places to go shopping??

Thank you so much for your help! I am so excited about visiting Barcelona!!! I can't wait. Everyone is telling me its amazing!


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not long back from Barcelona and must say the Nue Camp stadium is a must see.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Everything built by Antoni Gaudí:

- Park Güell
- Sagrada Familia (not necessarily from the inside tough. IMO there is still not much to see in relation to the entry fee and the queue for the lift to the spires is very long)
- Casa Milà
- Casa Vicens
- Casa Batlló

Skyscrapers:
- Torre Agbar

Parks & Recreation:
- as mentioned already: Park Güell
- Parque del Laberinto (close to some of the western stations of metro line L7, if I remember correctly)
- Font Magicá, an impressive waterworks (get out at metro station Placa Espana)
- Parque Montjuic (wonderful view on the city and the sea. And I even haven't reached the top).

Places:
- La Rambla (the heart of the city with hell a lot of pantomimic and still-standing artists) 

Transportation:
I bought a T-10 card when I was there for three days in the end of september. It is valid for 10 rides and all means of transport (incl. change, as long as it is one direction) of which each ride can be a certain time long (one hour?). And it was enough for me, because most of the time I was walking anyway. 

Food:
- Try some Tapas-Bars

*Security Advice:*
- Don't take a rucksack to transport your worthy things, but a bag which you can put over your shoulder diagonal across your body and take care of it. Especially at places like Placa Catalunya and La Rambla! There are pickpocketers everywhere. Even in the Metro (I had seen it with my own eyes)! Hide your camera and avoid anything which could make you appear like a tourist (I was told only tourists wear rucksacks in BCN). When you are on the way from the airport to the hotel, never ever leave your luggage out of sight or even out of hand! I know a serbian guy who got robbed at Placa Catalunya within a second of his luggage incl. all papers on his departure day without noticing it. He had to travel to the embassy in Madrid in order to get back home. 
Other than the pickpocketing, I regard Barcelona as safe.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Agree with everything, Digger - but don't scare him, Barcelona is by far not so dangerous. Just keep an eye on your surrounding that's all. The metro BTW I remember as one of the cleanest, safest and most modern I was travelling with (doesn't beat Sao Paulo's but nearly).

And go to visit Montserrat, about half an our into the mountains - scaring cable car (from the DDR! ), wonderful hiking areas and a stunning monastery with gregorian chants.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Kuesel, every person I met had at least one story about himself or a friend of him having been pickpocked in the touristic places of Barcelona. I just advice him to be very cautious.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The Font Màgica is a original show of water, color and music ..near Plaça Espanya in Montjuïc..


A video in youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v4K7vWu3_E&mode=related&search=

u can to have a romantic moment... 











El parc del Laberint (Labyrinth`s park) is another original park..and not very touristic




From the Tibidabo u have the best views of Barcelona..




Art Museums:

Museu Picasso 
Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya (romanesque, gothic)
Fundacio Joan Miró; http://www.bcn.fjmiro.es/
MACBA (museu de Art contemporani de Barcelona):http://www.macba.es/controller.php

About Barcelona: 

Museu d´ Història de Barcelona http://w10.bcn.es/APPS/wprmuseuhistoria/web/index.jsp









Museu d´Història de Catalunya http://www.en.mhcat.net/

Museu Marítim de Barcelona.. http://www.museumaritimbarcelona.org/default.asp?idApartado=97 the museum is in a ROYAL SHIPYARDS










About monuments..

El Palau de la música Catalana..1908










About churches.. Sagrada Familia, and the Cathedral in the center... and also.. Santa Maria del Mar (s.XIII) is not so famous but is 100% catalan gothic










Plaça Sant Felip Neri.. (near the cathedral, not the Sagrda Familia)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

You should deffinetly visit the fort on the ''mountain'' close to the harbour, the view is awesome...

I'll post a pic when I get home from work...


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

whatever you visit, just dont miss the chics....

Would be waiting for your pics when you come back..coz i plan to go there in spring or summer.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Kuesel, every person I met had at least one story about himself or a friend of him having been pickpocked in the touristic places of Barcelona. I just advice him to be very cautious.


You have to be cautious everywhere. I know much more people - not only tourists who were pickpocketed in Zurich than Barcelona. But it ALWAYS depends on how you behave. Just don't leave your lagguage somewhere or your bags out of sight. Watch out without being paranoid (they "smell" it ) what is going on around you and dress as the locals. 

I was travelling in lots of places that are dangerous (criminality, war, crisis...) and never had bigger troubles - have also never been robbed - because I always try not to appear as a tourist or "wealthy". If you are in Tana, wear dirty old t-shirts for example - it's not Milano! :lol: Okay as a white guy it is even then impossible not to be followed by hords of poor children, but they don't kill you  Be friendly, integrate in the society, culture, behaviour. I was always using public transports in Sao Paulo and was living in a not that good neighbourhood of a suburb - I NEVER even experienced a bad thing. You can be unlucky clear, but you can also do a lot to avoid it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

-1 or 2 Art Museums: *MNAC, Picasso Museum*
-Notable skyscrapers, odd looking buildings: *torre agbar*
-2-3 Museums about Barcelona, anything else: *museu d'història de la ciutat*
-Good Restaurants: *there are dozens*
-Good forms of transportation. I plan on not using a taxi. : *on foot * 
-Churches (Notables) Is the Sagrada Familia worth going to??? *Santa maria del mar, La mercè, pedralbes monestry*
-Fountains, squares, monuments, etc.: *sant felip neri, montjuich fountains, etc*...
-Good places to go shopping?? *expensive boutiques in passeig de gràcia and diagonal, young-urban-casual shops in the center*


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> -1 or 2 Art Museums
> 
> *MNAC is on Montjuic and the Picasso Museum is in Ribera. These two are without any doubt the best museums in Barcelona. The MACBA near the Ramblas and Placa Catalunya is the best modern museum. Joan Miro also has a very nice museum on the Montjuic, you'll have a nice view there too.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I can advise You Parc de Collserola - Absolutely amazing views of city from top of the hills! If you wouldlike to go to the beach, beautiful Gava and Castelldefels towns are located south of the Barcelona, easily accesible by Renfe suburban rail (lookout for schedules - some trains don't stop on Castelldefels Playa (beach) station - I've been cought on it!). Montserrat mountains are fabolous too.

Segrada Familia is overrated for me... It's still building site, ticket's are costy... The most beautiful carvings are visible from the street in fact.

That's my two cents...

Have a nice trip to Barcelona - you won't regreat it!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Go to see the Magic Fountain near Plaça Espanya, it has got water, sound, colours and music. It is great!
:yes:
Very nice and romantic place, too!!
:lovethem:


















^^Now in Winter, it works Saturdays and Sundays from 7pm to 9pm.
:wink2:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much guys for the information! Those are some wonderful pics. I'm definately going to the PlacaEspanya!! That is beautiful!!! I really want to see the Sagrada Familia and the Torre Agbar. Is there anything by the beach???

And do many people understand Castillian Spanish or do they speak Catalan?
I can speak a little bit of Castillian, you know order things or ask where things are, etc.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

kbboy said:


> whatever you visit, just dont miss the chics....
> .


Exactly!!! My friends who have been there have told me it has the hottest girls on the planet!!! They saw only 3 ugly people.... :lol:


----------



## Billabong (Aug 4, 2006)

macon2ever, Barcelona is an spanish city, so they(i mean all of them) understand spanish as good as they do in catalan, they are bilingual.

You won`t have problems at all.

If u find someone who doesn`t speak spanish with u, he doesnt cose he doesnt want. But dont worry, i went and i didnt have problems, they talked 2 me in spanish, anyway i know some people in barcelona are so.....special and i know people who had some problems, but i think u won`t have.

All the people there speak both of them.
U will enjoy...barcelona is amazing


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree with the recommendations made. Anyone intereseted in architecture has to check out Gaudi's work, but other catalonian architecture is interesting as well. Absolutely recommend stolling down the Ramblas.

Language should not be too much of a problem. Everyone does speak Spanish, and there are lots of English speakers around. If you know a little French and a little Spanish you will be surprised at how much Catalan you can understand. Its a little bit between French and Spanish.

Lastly I would recommend going a little bit out of town to see the Dali Museum in Figueres. Its pretty amazing especially the Mae West room (not kidding). I believe Dali's home in Port LLegat is also open to the public though I have never been. Have a great trip.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> Exactly!!! My friends who have been there have told me it has the hottest girls on the planet!!! They saw only 3 ugly people.... :lol:


IMO the average girl in Valencia is even hotter.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Simon91 said:


> I can advise You Parc de Collserola - Absolutely amazing views of city from top of the hills! If you wouldlike to go to the beach, beautiful Gava and Castelldefels towns are located south of the Barcelona, easily accesible by Renfe suburban rail (it!


I live in Gava:banana:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> You have to be cautious everywhere. I know much more people - not only tourists who were pickpocketed in Zurich than Barcelona. But it ALWAYS depends on how you behave. Just don't leave your lagguage somewhere or your bags out of sight. Watch out without being paranoid (they "smell" it ) what is going on around you and dress as the locals.
> 
> I was travelling in lots of places that are dangerous (criminality, war, crisis...) and never had bigger troubles - have also never been robbed - because I always try not to appear as a tourist or "wealthy". If you are in Tana, wear dirty old t-shirts for example - it's not Milano! :lol: Okay as a white guy it is even then impossible not to be followed by hords of poor children, but they don't kill you  Be friendly, integrate in the society, culture, behaviour. I was always using public transports in Sao Paulo and was living in a not that good neighbourhood of a suburb - I NEVER even experienced a bad thing. You can be unlucky clear, but you can also do a lot to avoid it.


I've been to quite a few places, I'm (generally) not an idiot and i've never had any problems anywhere else but I had my bag stolen in Barca. Lots of people I know have too, more than other cities I think. It's still a great place though.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> IMO the average girl in Valencia is even hotter.


De veras??????


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Billabong said:


> macon2ever, Barcelona is an spanish city, so they(i mean all of them) understand spanish as good as they do in catalan, they are bilingual.
> 
> You won`t have problems at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I was a little worried as I've read in travel books on Barcelona that some people will get upset if you speak to them in Spanish and expect them to know it.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> Thank you for the information. I was a little worried as I've read in travel books on Barcelona that some people will get upset if you speak to them in Spanish and expect them to know it.


If you come across as a spanish guy, they will be upset. But if you come across as a tourist, they will be in no way upset...and steal your purse. :lol:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ LOL


----------



## barcellona (Jun 16, 2006)

First of all, remember that CATALONIA IS NOT SPAIN


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

barcellona said:


> First of all, remember that CATALONIA IS NOT SPAIN


Exactly :lol:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^Umm. OK. Georgraphically and Politically, Catalonia is in Spain, no offense. If you want independance, you should rally supporters and go from there..


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, that's only a question of time - Catalonia has its own language, history and culture and is the richest part of Spain


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^... there are are other regions with its own language. each region have its own history and culture. So what?¿?¿?¿?

by the way the richest region in Spain is Madrid while the richest province is Álava


----------



## barcellona (Jun 16, 2006)

^^ Here comes the Spanish Inquisition! 
Everybody knows from where comes la richese of Spain, not from siestas!


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

barcellona said:


> ^^ Here comes the Spanish Inquisition!
> Everybody knows from where comes la richese of Spain, not from siestas!


Neither from the donkeys


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

One more crappy Catalonia vs Spain post and the thread gets locked :bash:

Barcelona is a stunning city, my favourite European city bar London.

My personal highlights were Sagrada Familia and anything Gaudi, wandering around the Old City, Montjuic, and the hospital next to my hotel... Sant Pau? Its near to 'Diagonal' metro station and built in red brick with Moorish influences.

I can post some pics if you like?

The Metro is excellent and lovely and cool in the Summer (probably not an issue in January though!).


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't post Catonia vs Spain posts, please....
I don't want this locked.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


@ Tubeman

Feel free to post pictures! Sagrada Familia, from what I've seen has aLOT of detail!!!!!!!

The metro looks nice. It looks very clean and orderly.


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

U.U


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

keros said:


> -.-. Catalonian is not Spain. Is the true ...


It´s your personal true, and now keep on spreading your nationalistic crap all over the thread and at the end of the day Tubeman will have to locked it...so please just let the people tell macon4ever what to do and to see in BCN and don´t bring any more political stuff here.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much guys for the information! Those are some wonderful pics. I'm definately going to the PlacaEspanya!! That is beautiful!!! I really want to see the Sagrada Familia and the Torre Agbar. Is there anything by the beach???
> 
> And do many people understand Castillian Spanish or do they speak Catalan?
> I can speak a little bit of Castillian, you know order things or ask where things are, etc.


Now the Magic Fountain is only working Fridays and Saturdays from 7pm to 9pm, it is Winter timetable.

Enter Sagrada Familia and go up to the towers, there is an amazing view over Barcelona!
:yes:
In Torre Agbar you can go inside on the ground floor, there is a souvenir shop about this tower.

There are 5 kilometres of beaches in Barcelona city, I recommend you Barceloneta (old fishermen district, many good restaurants for fish and shellfish), Olympic Port (with the twin towers, many bars, clubs and discos) and Fòrum (new development area with many beautiful skyscrapers).
:drool:
We are bilingual in bCN, we speak Catalan and Spanish, both languages, don't worry!
:happy:
One more thing:
I work for the Tourist Board. If you need more info, contact me, please!
kay:
Also, I can provide you a booklet with discounts for all monuments, museums and some restaurants!
:wink2:
My e-mail is:

bitxofo(at)hotmail(dot)com OR bitxofo(at)yahoo(dot)es
:bowtie:
Have a nice stay!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

One more tip:

Go up to Tibidabo hill, the view is superb and there is a centenary entertainment park at the top:









^^Photo made by me on 23/12/2006.^^
kay:


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

Skylandman said:


> It´s your personal true, and now keep on spreading your nationalistic crap all over the thread and at the end of the day Tubeman will have to locked it...so please just let the people tell macon4ever what to do and to see in BCN and don´t bring any more political stuff here.



Oks, don't worry


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

keros said:


> -.-. Catalonian is not Spain. Is the true ...


Are you thick or something? :bash:


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

I loved Barcelona when I went. On top of what was already mentioned, I'd say pay a visit to the Maritime Museum. I found that quite interesting and I think there was English speaking displays too.

I remember going up a column (like Nelson Column in London). The views from there are great but I can remember it being difficult to see.

There is also a fortress on top of a hill to the west of Barcelona which provided great views of the city and you can take the cable car back down and check out the Olympic swimming pool (which is wear Slow by Kylie Minogue was filmed ).


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> @ Tubeman
> 
> Feel free to post pictures! Sagrada Familia, from what I've seen has aLOT of detail!!!!!!!.


Here you go... sorry, a lot of 'em! 

The hospital I mentioned... Sant Pau (?)









































































Sagrada Familia...

































































































































































































































































































Various other pics from the city...































































































































Mont Juic


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

macon4ever said:


> Feel free to post pictures! Sagrada Familia, from what I've seen has aLOT of detail!!!!!!!


When I went it was very detailed. I think you can take a tour around the inside of the cathedral but I hear it is a waste of money because:

a) It is just a building site
b) There is nothing in there but scaffolding
c) It costs alot of money.

Oh and great pics Tubeman!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Erebus555 said:


> When I went it was very detailed. I think you can take a tour around the inside of the cathedral but I hear it is a waste of money because:
> 
> a) It is just a building site
> b) There is nothing in there but scaffolding
> ...


Cheers 

They're about 4 years old I think (October 2002?)

We just wandered around Sagrada Familia (didn't take a tour): scaling one of the spires to the very top is exhilarating but not recommended for those with vertigo. Its nothing like being up a skyscraper: at times you're walking across narrow, spindly stone bridges between the spires hundreds of feet up... the views are breathtaking, but you can feel quite exposed. The endless descent down spiral staircases turns your legs to jelly too, I've had the same sensation coming down from The Monument and L'Arc Du Triomphe.

Its weird seeing a cathedral with modern cranes more at home building skyscrapers looming over it, and it is very much a work in progress, but its still well up there as one of my favourite buildings on Earth even in its current state.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

As I already mentioned earlier in the thread, I was inside the Sagrada Familia and IMO it was not worth the 8 euro entry fee (if you want to go onto the spires, they even charge you an extra fee and with a bit bad luck the queue makes you wait 2 hours until you can go up, so I skipped this part as time is precious). The outside facade is the best of the cathedral (take care to check both sides of the building. The other entry is even more impressive)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Sagrada Familia is being constructed with money from donations and from the entrance fee, so it is not expensive!

You do NOT need to pay to go up to the towers using the stairs. You only pay, if you use the lift.
:yes:
The ticket gives you free access to the whole building, the museum inside and the towers with an amazing view over Barcelona.
:wink2:
What else do you want for just 8€?
:?

@Tubeman:
Very beautiful photos!
kay:
The hospital is Hospital de Sant Pau, it is at the end of Gaudí Avenue.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Compared to what can be seen inside, 8 Euro is a high entry fee. I thought that the Sagrada Familia would be already more completed. 
Obviously I was blind, because I hadn't found the stairs. I found two lifts instead.:lol: 
I had to rush through anyway, as I wanted to see as much as possible of Barcelona . I squeezed the Gaudí Buildings (but only Sagrada Familia from inside), this labyrinth park in the west end of BCN, part of Mont Juic, the Magic Fountain, Barceloneta Beach, La Rambla, Old town in between meetings with other travellers strolling around and finding the daily food. This all in just three days. Afterwards I couldn't walk anymore. The last time my feet were aching so heavily was in the army. :lol: I also wanted to take a ride with the teleferic, but the ticket price was too high for my budget.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm in Barcelona right now and it's great! So much stuff to do and see, so far it's been hectic since I only have 1 and a half days and trying to cram as much stuff as possible. I've taken about 50 pics but can't post them before jan 6th. BTW it's not actually cold now at all, was out in my t-shirt yesterday. Aswell anyone who says watch your wallet is right


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^16 Centigrade today and very sunny!!


----------



## Sy (Aug 26, 2003)

Tubeman said:


> Cheers
> 
> They're about 4 years old I think (October 2002?)
> 
> ...


I get vertigo and was stupid enough to go right to the top...I was scared shitless but the views were amazing...

I love the city, there's so much to see and do. I would strongly recommend buy a day ticket for the open top buses. The one with 3 routes pretty much cover the entire city...I saw so much when I was there. Great place


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^In Winter time, only 2 routes of the Tourist Bus are working: the red one and the blue one.

The green route works from March to October approx.
:wink2:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona, New Year's Eve in Torre Agbar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzJS9br2rMY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9cxdOSLc&eurl=
:happy:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I just got back!!!!!!! I had a wonderful time. Barcelona was way larger than I thought and is definately an underrated city, especially in the US. 

DAY 1
The first thing I noticed when I arrived in Spain was that it was hazy and very dry compared to England where I live now. It seemed like the outside temp. would be scorching when I got off the plane but it was actually cool. After I arrived and got my baggage, I took a taxi to my hotel: H10 Marina BCN. The taxi ride was 32 Euros from the airport! That was the only form of transportation I could get to my hotel which didn't have a shuttle and I didn't feel like finding public transportation to my hotel. After checking in, I went to the Port Olimpic around the Mapfre building and that Gran Casino building. Really liked those two buildings right next to each other. Can anyone tell me what Mapfre does??? Anyways, I walked the along the boardwalk and strolled through the Old Town. Reminded me of Tuscany a little with the clothes hanging out from the windows. Next I walked around La Rambla. Checked out some gift shops and was amazed at how pricy things were. Jeeez!!!!! They were charging 30 Euros for a little snow cap that said BCN on it at one place. I ate at La Poma if you're familiar with that particular area. It was ok. I had a hamburger. It had no buns but it was still ok with the gravy on it. (I took a cab back to the hotel) I know..... lazy 

DAY 2 
The next day, I went to the Catalunyan History Museum, I believe it was called. ( The one with the underground Roman ruins. ) I really enjoyed it. I always love seeing things that the Roman built and left behind. Then I walked around the area going to the Gothic Church. The little passageways behind the church were amazing. It was you know, what you typically think of little Mediterranean towns. The clothes hanging around, murals, the culture and musicians; it was lovely. At at Moncho's seafood restaurant. I had a Paella for one and it was very tasty! 

DAY 3
The next day, I bought a two day pass for the Barcelona Turisme Bus. 23 Euros was not bad as it took me around the whole city and gave some information too. Did the blue line on this day. Went to Montjuic and saw the Palau Espanya???, and went in the art museum there. AMAZING VIEWS OF BARCELONA on the steps of that palace. It was GORGEOUS!!!! My goodness! Barcelona was amazing from up there. I then went to Olympic Stadium and that big communications tower or obs tower.... It was nice. That stadium was under a big renovation project. I tried to go into the Olympic pool but I couldn't find an entrance, but I could see people swimming inside. 

DAY 4
Today I went to the Picasso Museum, not a long walk from my hotel. It was a very high class museum. I got in trouble three times, lol. All for leaning against an empty wall and sitting on steps that led to nothing. I guess I didn't fit in with all of the sophisticated art-enthusiasts! Haha. Really admired Picasso's work though. It was neat to see how his style changed over the years. I got on the blue line and went to the pier around the large Columbus monument. I sat down and admired the cruise ships and sparkling water as pesty seagulls flew overhead. (I also went inside the Sagrada Familia through the red line. (Sagrada was beautiful but it was not worth the money). I paid 9 Euros!!!!! I forgot what you guys told me lol.... Went through the under construction cathedral and small Gaudi Museum in 15 minutes. Didn't have the patience to wait the lines to go up into one of the Cathedral Minarets. But dont worry, I wasn't upset. I just think of it as a donation to a wonderful piece of Gaudi art in a fine city.) 


DAY 5
Taxi to Airport and Easy Jet to Stansted. 
Sweet memories of Barcelona. 

> Didn't see much of Torre Agbar. Snapped a bad picure of it from the bus. I thought it was beautiful!

> I saw on a side of a mountain; hundreds of crosses and shiny windows on the way from the airport to my hotel. It was near the port industrial area near Montjiuc...... Can anyone tell me what that was???? It was amazingly odd. 

> Did some shopping. I bought me a Barcelona shirt, and a whole bunch of knick-knacks from a Bazaar wholesale place owned by Chinese or Filipinos. The one I went to was huge. I couldn't afford to shop at places in malls, etc--Corte Ingles. I seriously miscalculated on how much money I brought. I thought it would be much cheaper than what I spent. For lunch and breakfast, I mainly ate at McDonalds and eating baguettes from various supermarkets. That is the way to go. You're never going to get a cheap price in tourist areas. 

> This was the first time I saw palm trees in 5 years. Loved them. 


> I didn't have much trouble communicating. I spoke a little Spanish to people and they responded back in Castellano, no big deal. It was great. There were less people than I thought that spoke English. (Not to be arrogant.) You can't expect everyone to speak English. That would be stupid. It was actually fun trying to communicate in another language unlike the usual English wherever you go. 

I want to thank everyone for the information you gave me. It helped me plan this wonderful trip very well. And thanks for those beautiful pictures Tubeman. You take superb pics. 

I would like to post some pictures but I am not registered to any website like Flickr, etc. Maybe one day, I'll register........

**********I LOVE BARCELONA***********!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, & I really loved the topography of the city. The area around it was great. Mountains to Sea!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Cheers
> 
> They're about 4 years old I think (October 2002?)
> 
> ...



Yep, Had that feeling while going up and down the stairs to the top of Sacre Couer in Paris. 

***Note, The temps were just right for traveling around. I wore a light hoodie the whole time. At night it gets a little windy probably off the Mediterranean.

*** Almost got ran over twice... By taxis. They have no patience???? Haha. They drive very recklessly in Barcelona; watch out.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> > I saw on a side of a mountain; hundreds of crosses and shiny windows on the way from the airport to my hotel. It was near the port industrial area near Montjiuc...... Can anyone tell me what that was???? It was amazingly odd.
> 
> 
> **********I LOVE BARCELONA***********!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I believe that was a cemetery, I was astonished by it too, I'm glad you liked Barcelona


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

No surprise that you couldn't afford more shopping when you spend it on taking the taxi.:lol: After I've read that you took the taxi and you stayed in a hotel I thought you also took a "normal" airline. Then I read "Easyjet". :lol:
Nice to hear that you liked BCN.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ LOL!!! I'm the kind of person who will pay more for extra comfort. I've never stayed in a hostel but with the dollar becoming weaker and weaker, I may have to start using very cheap alternatives.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> I believe that was a cemetery, I was astonished by it too, I'm glad you liked Barcelona


Yeh, I thought it was a cemetary too with all of the crosses.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

32 euros for a taxi from the airport to Hotel H10 Marina?

The real price is 20-25€ in normal conditions of traffic!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

And even that I wouldn't like to pay when I know that I can reach the hotel for roughly 1/10 of the price and a just slightly longer travel time. 
(I'm also the type of person who uses the Piccadilly Line and not the Heathrow Express).


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> 32 euros for a taxi from the airport to Hotel H10 Marina?
> 
> The real price is 20-25€ in normal conditions of traffic!



For some reason when I got on, it had 5 Euros on it already. And when I got off, he added 3 Euros for my baggage. I asked my the a man at the front desk why it was so expensive and he said there is a basic fee and a baggage fee.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I hate some taxi drivers!!
:bash::bash:
Next time, take the airport train and the metro: they are faster and cheaper.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Jes Jes!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_A bit late but hopefully future visitors will take notice and this may be helpful : _
*The time is right for buzzy Barcelona 
The Spanish city has a grand old town, a modern outlook and even lively beaches *
Fred Mawer 
20 June 2007
The Daily Telegraph

Why go? 

Nit-pickers say Barcelona has become too popular for its own good in recent years. They have a point, but the city can't help being so likeable. 

It ticks most of the boxes as a classic weekend-break destination. It's got an extensive old quarter; it's lovely to wander around - Las Ramblas, the long avenue that bisects the old city, ranks as one of the world's great thoroughfares; and the metro is excellent, and cheap (10 rides cost less than pounds 5). 

Districts such as the trendy Born are packed full of quirky bars and shops, and classy tapas bars and restaurants are scattered liberally across the city. Top sights and attractions, such as Antoni Gaudi's buildings, the Museu Picasso and Fundacio Joan Miro, are easily digestible and fun. And the city also has beaches, reachable in a matter of minutes on the metro - so even high summer can be a great time to visit. 

Travel by... 

Plane. The following airlines fly to Barcelona from UK airports: bmibaby (0871 224 0224, www.bmibaby.com ), British Airways (0870 850 9850, www.ba.com ), easyJet (0905 821 0905, www.easyjet.com ), Flyglobespan (0870 556 1522, www.flyglobespan.com ), Iberia (0870 609 0500, www.iberiaairlines.co.uk ), Jet2.com (0871 226 1737, www.jet2.com ), Monarch (0870 040 5040, www.flymonarch.com ) and Thomsonfly (0870 190 0737, www.thomsonfly.com ). 

Sleep in... 

The old town. If your budget will stretch to it, opt for the Neri (0034 93 304 06 55, www.hotelneri.com ; pounds 192), an intimate 18th-century palace decked out with contemporary art and furnishings, and backing on to a gorgeous Barri Gòtic square. Otherwise, the rooms at the Banys Orientals (0034 93 268 84 60, www.hotelbanysorientals.com ; pounds 72) are stylish, good value, and in a prime location running down to the Born. 

In the new town, or Eixample, a fun new option is the Soho (0034 93 552 96 10, www.nnhotels.es ; pounds 126), which has smart designer bedrooms and a rooftop pool. The street is very noisy, so get a room at the back. 

Spend the morning in... 

The Casa Batllo, the most recent Gaudi creation to be opened to the public. The pounds 11.50 entrance fee is steep, but the interior is an intricate, multi-coloured and multi-textured puzzle of glass, ceramic and wood. Gaudi's La Pedrera apartment block, a 10-minute stroll away up one of the Eixample district's main streets, is more of a tourist scrum. Its best bit is the beautifully recreated Modernista apartment. 

Lunch in... 

The Eixample, near the Gaudi sights. Grab a stool at the bar at Tapaç 24 (Carrer Diputacio 269, at the corner of Passeig de Gracia). One of the city's best new tapas bars, it offers a mix of sophisticated and simple dishes, from fricando (beef stew) and fried baby leeks, to egg, bacon and chips. Also recommended is Cerveseria Catalana (Carrer Mallorca 236, near Rambla de Catalunya), a big, buzzy tapas place with table seating. 

Stroll along... 

The waterfront. Once industrial, it has been transformed since the 1992 Olympics. Take the metro to the Ciutadella stop, then wander across to Frank Gehry's giant copper fish under the Hotel Arts. From here, a promenade runs behind a series of sandy beaches along to the Barceloneta neighbourhood, with plenty of beachfront cafés en route. 

Buy... 

Food from shops in the Born. Go to: 

150-year-old Casa Gispert (Carrer Sombrerers 23) for nuts, dried fruits and olive oil; La Botifarreria de Santa Maria (Carrer Santa Maria 4) for ham and salami; and Xocoa (Carrer Vidrieria 4) for chocolate. Formatgeria La Seu (Carrer Dagueria 16), a short stroll away in the Barri Gotic, specialises in Spanish farmhouse cheeses. 

Have dinner... 

By taking a tapas crawl around the Born. Kick off at Cal Pep (Plaça de les Olles 8), which does sensational seafood tapas. Get there when it opens at 8pm, or you'll have to wait for a seat at the bar. Then head on to Euskal Etxea (Placeta Montcada 1-3) for Basque tapas called pintxos. These open mini-sandwiches cost around pounds 1 apiece. End up at Taller de Tapas (Carrer de l'Argenteria 51), where you can dine on a wide selection of good Spanish tapas dishes (seafood is its strength), in restaurant-style comfort. 

Stay up late at... 

La Vinya del Senyor, a wine bar with tables out on the Born square, Plaça de Santa Maria. Or try Ginger, a funky retro cocktail bar at Carrer Palma de Sant Just 1, in the Barri Gotic, or Casa Almirall, a lively bar with a Modernista interior in the Raval at Carrer Joaquin Costa 33. 

Recover by... 

Clearing your head up on Montjuïc. A highlight of the hilly, museum-rich park above the city is the Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya. Its most rewarding gallery is filled with Romanesque religious murals - removed from Catalan churches in the 1920s - redisplayed here in apse-like wooden structures. 

At all costs avoid... 

Getting pickpocketed or having your bag snatched. Both forms of crime are common, especially after dark and on either side of Las Ramblas.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I witnessed a pick pocket on Las Ramblas, the man had no idea he was getting pickpoketed, he had a backpack and it was half open.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Scary, and nice article hkskyline. Barcelona's tourism keeps booming and booming. It is very attractive,


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a great time in Barcelona myself. Play it safe and pickpockets won't be able to get to you.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> And go to visit Montserrat, about half an our into the mountains - scaring cable car (from the DDR! ),


There is also a cogwheel rail using Stadler trains 

I was up there aswell.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I had a great time in Barcelona myself. Play it safe and pickpockets won't be able to get to you.


Yeah, i had no problem in Barcelona when I was there.

WORDS OF ADVICE: Men, put your wallets in your front pockets.

Women, carry your purses in front of you, or don't bring one at all.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Just returned from Barcelona. I didn't have any trouble with pickpockets, though i've seen some. 

As Kuesel allready said. Montserrat is definitely worth a visit. :yes:
And if you got the time. Go up in the Torre de Collserola of Norman Foster. It is a very strange building and the view from the top is spectacular.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Montserrat was amazing, I love it. Barcelona is lucky to have a 'destination' close to it. Yet a man started talking to me in catalan and I did not understand so it was kinda embarrasing.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Another tip, in Montserrat don't queue for the holy madonna. I standed in the line for an hour and I was very disapointed (unfourtantly I didn't knew how long the queue was and what I queued for).


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

What is Montserrat?

Are you talking about Montjuic?


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

*Lol ^^ no, this is Montserrat: (My own images)*


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Oh ok...

I didn't go there though! But so beautiful!

I love that second picture!


----------

